

What happens if all US ZIP codes are connected in ascending order? - vijayr
http://eagereyes.org/Applications/ZIPScribbleMap.html

======
eagereyes
Hey guys, I appreciate the link! Also check out the Traveling Presidential
Candidate Map on my site (that involves Hilbert curves as an approach to the
Traveling Salesperson Problem)!

~~~
NathanKP
Live link:

<http://eagereyes.org/Applications/ZIPTPCMap.html>

------
ars
Instead of drawing a straight line between points, try using a great circle.
Also try other projections besides mercator.

------
pkrumins
At the first sight this looks like a solution to knight's tour problem on the
US map. :)

------
diN0bot
this is a cool idea. (projects like these make for fun hacks for learning new
languages or concepts.)

